

The Ultimate Guide to Time Management (Part 1): Add Structure to Your Day - robbiea
http://technori.com/2012/10/2594-time-management-part-1-add-structure-to-your-day/

======
npsimons
_If you don’t struggle with managing your time, don’t do it. In fact, you
should probably stop reading now because this blog post doesn’t apply to you._

That, right there, I think sums up nicely the appropriate response to posts
like "[productivity tools] are a waste of time, and you're a useless human
being if you use them." (that last part was a bit of an exaggeration).
Granted, people can waste time on "productivity porn" and being more excited
about success than actually doing things, but hell, at least they're trying to
improve themselves, it's not like they're wasting their time watching some
inane TV show.

------
chula
I haven't heard of followupthen.com. Followupthen v. Boomerang, which is
better? Pros and cons?

------
bravoyankee
I know I sound like a shill, but Basecamp is far and away the slickest saas
I've used. Just wish they had a free version.

